# Teach me thy ways



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

:wave: Hi all...

Im useless at detailing and never really bothered much until I got my car and Ive been doing little bits and pieces of test stuff and see how it turns out... Not well at all :lol: I'm getting there but need some one to advise me. 

:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

where about ru?


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Banbridge mate. 

Basically Im new to all this detailing stuff so need to learn how to do it right


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

there is a fair few from around P'down Lurgan and Lisburn areas to help what all do u need to know..


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool... I go to tech in Lisburn so. 

Erm really wat I need to know is where do you get all your supplies? I also need a good cheap PC or polisher and someone to teach me how to use it right... dont wanna burn my paint off :S .


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

the traders on here are great and really helpful! Elite car care in Belfast is another place for supplies as well.


----------

